# Jodus and the Worldstone (Updated as of 4-20-05)



## Insight (Apr 18, 2005)

*JODUS AND THE WORLDSTONE*
*Author's Note*: This tale is based on gaming, and has at its heart gaming concepts and tropes, but does not necessarily represent actual gaming content.  In other words, no players were harmed in the making of this Story Hour.  Check it out, feel free to chime in with comments or questions, and I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I will enjoy writing it.

*WHERE WE FIND THE STORY*
The story takes place in a fanciful world of Elemental Powers, as well as the forces of the Light and the Dark.   There is a Mortal World, which is located at the nexus of all other planes of existence.  Mortals are not only the pawns of the Elemental, Light, and Dark powers, but also provide these powers with their potency through reverence and devotions.  In turn, mortals receive boons from these otherworldly powers, and it is in this duality that many conflicts arise.

The otherworldly powers reside on the alternate planes of existence, each of which has a specific connection to the Mortal World.  The Elemental, Light, and Dark powers cannot directly affect what transpires in the Mortal World, save by granting boons and other benefits, or by threatening lack of the same.  Many mortals are fooled into thinking that these powers have more true influence than is actually the case.

In addition, the powers war with each other on an ongoing basis.  This is especially true between the powers of Light and the Dark.  They have what has been termed the 'Eternal War'.  The Elemental Powers often find themselves involved in this struggle as well, and also war with one another from time to time.

*WHAT HAS COME BEFORE*
Jodus the Wanderer, the Half-Celestial son of Ialan the Sword Angel, has embarked on a journey to enlightenment, knowing that the path he now treads will one day lead him to transcendance from his mortal form into something greater.  In his most recent series of adventures, Jodus has come into the service of the four Elemental Lords, who have commissioned Jodus to retrieve four Legendary Items of Power, one belonging to each of the Elemental Lords.

Jodus and his trusty lioness companion, Neroa, begin our story at the cusp of completing their task for Pythas, Elemental Lord of Fire.  They find themselves in the Iron Fortress of Dyalanth, upon the Burning Moors, on the Elemental Plane of Fire, so close to the end of one task, and soon to be set upon the next.


----------

